# Affliction GSP UFC 124 Walkout T-Shirt



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Affliction Georges St. Pierre (GSP) Forever UFC 124 Walkout T-Shirt | MMAGearGuide.net

MIIIIINT.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

hmmm tis nice aye...


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Slick!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice!!

Thing is though i don't think i could justify paying Â£50 for a t-shirt :/.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Indeed...



TheIceman5 said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Think is though i don't think i could justify paying Â£50 for a t-shirt :/.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice but too rich for my blood, paid Â£40 for my Clay Guida Silver Star but that was exceptional circumstances as Guida is awesome and his Tshirt was an Iron Maiden tribute, therefore, also awesome.


----------

